# Unterschied: GET und POST



## Act of Fate (12. Juli 2002)

Auszug tecChannel


*GET-Methode * 
Die mit Abstand wichtigste Methode ist GET. Sie dient zur Anforderung eines Dokuments oder einer anderen Quelle. Eine Quelle wird dabei durch den Request-URL identifiziert. Man unterscheidet zwei Typen: conditional GET und partial GET. Beim Conditional-GET-Typ ist die Anforderung von Daten an Bedingungen geknüpft. Die genauen Bedingungen sind dabei im Header-Feld "Conditional" hinterlegt. Oft gebrauchte Bedingungen sind zum Beispiel If-Modified-Since, If-Unmodified-Since oder If-Match. Mit Hilfe dieser Bedingung lässt sich die Netzbelastung deutlich verringern, da nur noch die wirklich benötigten Daten übertragen werden. In der Praxis nutzen zum Beispiel Proxyserver diese Funktion, um die mehrfache Übertragung von Daten, die sich bereits im Cache befinden, zu verhindern. 

Das gleiche Ziel verfolgt die partielle GET-Methode. Sie verwendet das Range-Header-Feld, das nur Teile der Daten überträgt, die der Client jedoch noch verarbeiten kann. Diese Technik wird für die Wiederaufnahme eines unterbrochenen Datentransfers verwendet. 

(für Benutzer sind die Variablen sichtbar, geeignet, wenn mehrere Variablen übertragen werden)


*POST-Methode * 

Den umgekehrten Weg nimmt die POST-Methode: Sie übermittelt in erster Linie Formulareingaben an einen Webserver. Aber auch die Kommentierung bestehender Quellen, Übermittlung von Nachrichten an Foren und Erweiterung von Online-Datenbanken sind mit POST möglich. Die an den Server übermittelten Daten sind in der Entity-Sektion enthalten. Auch die POST-Methode übermittelt einen URL. In diesem Fall dient dieser lediglich als Referenz, welche Routine auf dem Server die Bearbeitung der Daten übernimmt. 

(hier sind die Variablen also unsichtbar für den Benutzer)

Beispiel: http://print-www.informatik.uni-hamburg.de/Dokumentation/CgiDoc.phtml


----------



## Nils Hitze (12. Juli 2002)

*Danke, Danke, Danke ..*

für diesen Beitrag. Sowas in der Art wollte
ich auch noch suchen. Ich liebe es wenn mir
jemand die Arbeit abnimmt 

Gruß,
 Jonathan


----------



## Act of Fate (12. Juli 2002)

Gern geschehen. Solche Kurztipps können manchmal ganz hilfreich sein, weil viele einfach so drauflos basteln und manchmal garnicht wissen warum und was Sache ist!

Ich hab aber nur 2 Sätze dazu gesteuert, was sichtbar für den USer ist und was nicht, dass ist eigentlich die Hauptsache!

_[Kommentar Jonathan]
Du hast die Information gesucht, gefunden
und hier verfügbar gemacht. Du schmückst 
dich nicht mit fremden Federn und von daher *schulterzuck*
[/Kommentar Jonathan]_


----------

